# The worlds most popular EDC



## caleb_v (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi all 

I was thinking today about how much I use my torches and What ones I use most and I figured yes my phones torch! I have an iPhone and the torch is very good on i. I use it every day multiple times as I wake up in the dark. 

So I figured that most smart phones have very good LEDs in them now and almost everyone has one so this must be the worlds most popular EDC. 

I think as batteries improve and LEDs improve we will see much more refined phone torches that can be used for all activities that require a torch. Maybe a selling point?

Does anyone know any specs on the LEDs of the current smart phones? 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 1, 2014)

Batteries will continue to improve slowly for the next ten years. Most of these gains will be offset by more-power-intensive features like bigger, brighter screens, touchless touchscreens, 2-d haptic feedback, GPS, super wifi, big cameras, more active standby features (Ding! You walked past a Subway! Eat fresh!) self-texturing touchscreens. About the only reason phone battery life has slightly increased is that bigger screens allow bigger batteries.

If you use the boring SKU category, the iPhone 4 or 5 would be "the most common" illuminated widget in someone's hands. Most of my coworkers use a work phone as a flashlight - The pitiful floody flash doesn't work well for seeing into machinery though. It's a lot better than nothing, but it's not as safe or effective as a flashlight.

Phone camera flashes will be floody until small-enough adaptive optics are made for them, AND users demand the ability to shoot a tiny bit further. Then they could shape their beam somewhat. The light output right now is about 100 floody lumens, or 200 with extra-bright phones. Given the limits of battery tech now and for the next decade, it's a better trade-off to crank up the camera gain (ISO) than to increase the light output. There just isn't much reward for the phone company to use an LED capable of 500 lumens, or heatsink for 3-5W+ of LED power, or make a good flashlight beam instead of a camera flash. Until the money talks, the phone makers will not change what they do.


----------



## DQD (Aug 1, 2014)

It is interesting how the phones are taking over for other devices, but batteries will continue to be the limiting factor. When a phone is also a notepad, game system, camera, flashlight, alarm clock, etc. it gets used a lot and the battery doesn't last long. Then you are out of luck unless you are somewhere you can charge up, or are carrying a portable power bank or spare battery. I would rather carry a flashlight than a portable power bank . 

In addition, if you use your phone for everything you are really out of luck if it gets lost or dies.

That said, I still don't have a smart phone, so I shouldn't be commenting on this topic .


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 1, 2014)

DQD said:


> It is interesting how the phones are taking over for other devices, but batteries will continue to be the limiting factor. When a phone is also a notepad, game system, camera, flashlight, alarm clock, etc. it gets used a lot and the battery doesn't last long. Then you are out of luck unless you are somewhere you can charge up, or are carrying a portable power bank or spare battery. I would rather carry a flashlight than a portable power bank .
> 
> In addition, if you use your phone for everything you are really out of luck if it gets lost or dies.
> 
> That said, I still don't have a smart phone, so I shouldn't be commenting on this topic .



I'm happily using an LG flip phone and this one doesn't even have a camera flash, lol.

My GF has a 4s and uses her light often times, but I'm content to EDC one of the smaller RCR123 type lights in my stable, or the button cell on my keychain.

Even if I did have a smart phone, I don't know if I'd be comfortable burning through my battery doing the things that I do with my typical flashlights.

Chris


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Aug 1, 2014)

caleb_v said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was thinking today about how much I use my torches and What ones I use most and I figured yes my phones torch! I have an iPhone and the torch is very good on i. I use it every day multiple times as I wake up in the dark.
> 
> ...



I just had a thought: the government "arranged" with cell phone companies to have a "kill" switch to prevent its use to film/record (when they so designate). What if the same kill switch affects the flashlight feature? It probably does not affect it, but what if it did? I imagine you have a backup EDC.


----------



## Tmack (Aug 1, 2014)

DQD said:


> It is interesting how the phones are taking over for other devices, but batteries will continue to be the limiting factor. When a phone is also a notepad, game system, camera, flashlight, alarm clock, etc. it gets used a lot and the battery doesn't last long. Then you are out of luck unless you are somewhere you can charge up, or are carrying a portable power bank or spare battery. I would rather carry a flashlight than a portable power bank .
> 
> In addition, if you use your phone for everything you are really out of luck if it gets lost or dies.
> 
> That said, I still don't have a smart phone, so I shouldn't be commenting on this topic .



Lol i carry both every day. 
4x18650 power bank 
And whatever flashlight I feel necessary. Plus a couple knives and a backup cell . 

I used to use my phone light often. But I then started religiously carrying a flashlight.


----------



## Nicrod2 (Aug 2, 2014)

The flash on my phone never gets used for the purpose of seeing into the dark. I ALWAYS have a light on me, and I wouldn't waste the occasion on my phone flash. Wouldn't want to use anything else BUT my EDC light. I'm always looking for an exuse to use my flashlight.


----------



## reppans (Aug 2, 2014)

My smartphone provides far too many other important functions to waste its battery providing illumination - and it's not very good at it either. Actually, one of my flashlight's primary functions while off-grid is to be a spare battery container from which to cannibalize power for my other devices, esp. my smartphone.


----------



## fuzzymachinist (Aug 2, 2014)

It's not the flash, but until recently I would use the screen as a low low flood light. I have since added a 4 mode L10c that has a firefly low to my EDC. Most people don't think to carry a flashlight, my mom and sister only have them in their cars because I gave them to them, so while most here will agree a phones flash is a poor replacement for a flashlight it is better than nothing.


----------



## 18650 (Aug 2, 2014)

AnAppleSnail said:


> If you use the boring SKU category, the iPhone 4 or 5 would be "the most common" illuminated widget in someone's hands. Most of my coworkers use a work phone as a flashlight - The pitiful floody flash doesn't work well for seeing into machinery though. It's a lot better than nothing, but it's not as safe or effective as a flashlight.


 Would you rather drop a $100 flashlight into a piece of machinery or a $750 iPhone? Which one would be more likely to survive? Which one could you stand to lose? I know what my answers are.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 2, 2014)

18650 said:


> Would you rather drop a $100 flashlight into a piece of machinery or a $750 iPhone? Which one would be more likely to survive? Which one could you stand to lose? I know what my answers are.



Yep - and furthermore, which one are you more likely to drop in the first place? I find a light more comfortable in hand, by a long way. Cylinder is a MUCH better fit for the hand, compared a a wide, flat phone. I use my lights every day, and hardly ever drop them simply because they are so easy to hold.


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 2, 2014)

What a load of nonsense,the Smartphone in its current form and i imagine in future form will never be any use as an edc and the app although useful it is no more than that.The next generation of mobile phones i would imagine will become larger in general possibly with a 5" screen as standard and the tablet as we know it at present will also be different.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 2, 2014)

I use my phone light quite frequently. While it's not practical for many applications, the screen light app is fantastic for reading such as unnoticed menu reading in dark restaurants. I can place the screen flat against the menu then gently tilt it up toward me for a very subdued glow. I also use the led light function for times when I don't have a flashlight handy. That said, I'm not a slave to carrying around everything but the kitchen sink, and this includes my cellphone; often leaving it in the car when I'm at appointments, in meetings, even when eating out. It's one less thing to worry about. I don't carry a purse, after all. For those times it's great to have an edc on your keyring, because I generally do have my keys handy upon leaving the house.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 2, 2014)

caleb_v said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was thinking today about how much I use my torches and What ones I use most and I figured yes my phones torch! I have an iPhone and the torch is very good on i. I use it every day multiple times as I wake up in the dark.
> 
> ...



Since EDC stands for Every Day Carry, and the proliferation of cell phones, I have to agree with you that THEY are THE most common EDC. Since they can be used as an artificial light source, some may choose to use them instead of carry a flashlight. Undoubtedly, many who do carry a phone, and use it as a light, would not EDC a flashlight if the phone did not have that function. Certainly there are MANY who use the phone as a light.

Last month, we went to a dance recital, and despite the fact that people should have known that it was going to be dark, many were using their phone to light their way.

My son will soon be trading in his phone, if he hadn't already done so, for an upgrade, primarily because his is not holding a charge very well anymore. I gave him a power bank to EDC with his phone, should he need it.

It's my understanding that lithium cells can be made in a variety of shapes. Perhaps in the future we'll see some made the size of the phone but only 3/16ths of an inch thick that can strap onto the back of the phone as an auxiliary power bank that is made for the phone. A four cell 18650 power bank is a little big to hold to one's ear.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 2, 2014)

Poppy said:


> It's my understanding that lithium cells can be made in a variety of shapes. Perhaps in the future we'll see some made the size of the phone but only 3/16ths of an inch thick that can strap onto the back of the phone as an auxiliary power bank that is made for the phone. A four cell 18650 power bank is a little big to hold to one's ear.



Do you recall those bricks people used to hold against their ears in the late 80's and 90's? LOL Makes me wonder what would happen if there were ever an issue with those lithiums!


----------



## Poppy (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah... I had one!
They were probably NiCads


----------



## Poppy (Aug 2, 2014)

Like some of the other responders to this thread, I still carry a flip phone. I also have a couple of extra batteries, that I have used in a pinch when charging the phone was not an option. 

It is my understanding that some, if not all smart-phones don't have removable batteries. Or at least they are not USER removable.


----------



## reppans (Aug 2, 2014)

Poppy said:


> It's my understanding that lithium cells can be made in a variety of shapes. Perhaps in the future we'll see some made the size of the phone but only 3/16ths of an inch thick that can strap onto the back of the phone as an auxiliary power bank that is made for the phone....



Been in the market for many years already - Here's One


----------



## Poppy (Aug 2, 2014)

Poppy said:


> It's my understanding that lithium cells can be made in a variety of shapes. *Perhaps in the future we'll see* some made the size of the phone but only 3/16ths of an inch thick that can strap onto the back of the phone as an auxiliary power bank that is made for the phone. A four cell 18650 power bank is a little big to hold to one's ear.





reppans said:


> Been in the market for many years already - Here's One



Wow! Time Travel really does work! 
Minutes later and the future is already here! 

reppans.... good job pulling that picture from some date in the past. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 3, 2014)

Peace Train said:


> I use my phone light quite frequently. While it's not practical for many applications, the screen light app is fantastic for reading such as unnoticed menu reading in dark restaurants. I can place the screen flat against the menu then gently tilt it up toward me for a very subdued glow. I also use the led light function for times when I don't have a flashlight handy. That said, I'm not a slave to carrying around everything but the kitchen sink, and this includes my cellphone; often leaving it in the car when I'm at appointments, in meetings, even when eating out. It's one less thing to worry about. I don't carry a purse, after all. For those times it's great to have an edc on your keyring, because I generally do have my keys handy upon leaving the house.



Well written and exactly how i use mine if my edc is not to hand.



Peace Train said:


> Do you recall those bricks people used to hold against their ears in the late 80's and 90's? LOL Makes me wonder what would happen if there were ever an issue with those lithiums!



Go back before the brick phone and my first cell phone(late 70,s) was inside a briefcase and in those days you talked via an operator and i remember it cost an an absolute load of money to rent it as if i remember correctly you did not buy them.


----------



## powernoodle (Aug 3, 2014)

Poppy said:


> It is my understanding that some, if not all smart-phones don't have removable batteries. Or at least they are not USER removable.



True dat. The Samsung S series, which may be the most popular non-iPhone, has a user replaceable battery - which is a very good thing. You can snap the back off and easily pull the battery. Others, like the HTC One, are not. On the HTC One, the battery is buried under the motherboard and glued to the midframe. I won't buy a smart phone unless I can replace the battery.


----------



## f22shift (Aug 4, 2014)

this might be a good response for someone who questions why a person my edc a flashlight. "have you ever used your phone screen or led to light up something? exactly"


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 4, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> Go back before the brick phone and my first cell phone(late 70,s) was inside a briefcase and in those days you talked via an operator and i remember it cost an an absolute load of money to rent it as if i remember correctly you did not buy them.



Ha while I don't recall the briefcase phones other than in James Bond movies (or Maxwell Smart's shoe phone), I do remember a lot of people in the early to late seventies having car phones. Most were pretty sleek for the day, but my favorite was the one my neighbor's uncle had that looked like your typical rotary style house phone stuck in a car.


----------



## rc4u (Aug 16, 2014)

so have you ever known a phone to be cutoff by the govt in any situation?? and just how would they know what your watching{dont know specifics}jeff



LetThereBeLight! said:


> I just had a thought: the government "arranged" with cell phone companies to have a "kill" switch to prevent its use to film/record (when they so designate). What if the same kill switch affects the flashlight feature? It probably does not affect it, but what if it did? I imagine you have a backup EDC.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 17, 2014)

rc4u said:


> so have you ever known a phone to be cutoff by the govt in any situation?? and just how would they know what your watching{dont know specifics}jeff



My neighbor had his cellphone completely cleared after being pulled over by highway patrol outside of town last year. He wasn't aware it had happened until after he got home. I forget the specifics, but he was pretty bummed that he lost all his music files. There's a recent law supposedly prohibiting this.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 17, 2014)

Every few weeks this topic comes up, and every few weeks it draws the usual series of responses. A phone _is_ EDC for most people, and if it has a useful flashlight function, then that's one more flashlight than most people carry routinely.

I use the flashlight on my phone often and frankly don't understand all the near-absolute statements on the subject. I work in an office, live in the city, end the day with >50% charge after doing whatever I want to with the phone, and recharge it daily (unlike my EDC flashlight, which gets its cell swapped at random intervals). The floody light itself is adequate for navigating a dark room, close-up task work, etc, and has zero discernible effect on battery life. If I need more lumens or throw, I can use the keychain EDC - which happens far less often.

The suggestion that I'm chewing up any significant percentage of the phone's battery, risking the safety of my phone, giving up all my personal info to hackers ala unscrupulous smartphone apps, or that its LED isn't up to the job might apply to some people, but not to my situation.


----------



## Tjmonsen5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Phone LEDs are definitely improving. My old Motorola atrix had a pretty disappointing light, but my new LG G2 has an impressive led. It will light up a 10 foot wide circle on the ground. I just used it last night to collect firewood. Great Edc.


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 19, 2014)

Agreed. Welcome to the forum Tjmonsen5!* :welcome:*


----------



## caleb_v (Aug 19, 2014)

Totally agree with you idleprocess. It all comes back to what works for people. I carry my phone everywhere I go all day but I would have no need to EDC a torch. Although I can understand how people would EDC a torch. Food for thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## TEEJ (Aug 19, 2014)

I agree that people's phones are now the most popular EDC light...simply because more people, in total, carry a phone with a light, than all the people who only carry flashlights....its not even close.


For many of US, as we know how great a light CAN be, a smart phone's light is pitiful....but to the vast majority of the population as a whole, to THEM, a "flashlight" is one of those plastic things you bang on to make it stay on, so you can get a dim yellow donut of light....and to THEM, the PHONE'S light is BETTER than a "flashlight".


Even the word "EDC" is foreign to the vast majority of people, they would NEVER consider carrying a knife or flashlight, etc...as they just don't think of the world as that scary to them...they feel safe in venturing out unprepared, as being prepared for something that seems unlikely to happen, seems crazy and unnecessary. 

If something they already DO carry (Smart phone for example) can perform other functions, sweet....and they're OK with that, as its already in their pocket.

That's the simple truth of it.




Ooops, my flashlight is ringing, I have to take this call, CU L8R!


----------



## caleb_v (Aug 21, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s5 on left iPhone 5 on right 

Samsung has much nicer beam as it has optics and is a little warmer than iPhone and a bit brighter 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Peace Train (Aug 21, 2014)

Love the beam shot comparisons! :thumbsup: I admit I laughed at first, but it needed to happen....and actually makes a lot of sense especially since I have a galaxy and am considering moving into an iPhone. How about some screen light comparisons, caleb v? You got an app for that? :devil:


----------



## chrisxiaoliu (Sep 30, 2014)

DQD said:


> It is interesting how the phones are taking over for other devices, but batteries will continue to be the limiting factor. When a phone is also a notepad, game system, camera, flashlight, alarm clock, etc. it gets used a lot and the battery doesn't last long. Then you are out of luck unless you are somewhere you can charge up, or are carrying a portable power bank or spare battery. I would rather carry a flashlight than a portable power bank .
> 
> In addition, if you use your phone for everything you are really out of luck if it gets lost or dies.
> 
> That said, I still don't have a smart phone, so I shouldn't be commenting on this topic .


They should make flashlights that can be used as portable power banks.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 1, 2014)

chrisxiaoliu said:


> They should make flashlights that can be used as portable power banks.





Why?


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 1, 2014)

Several manufactures do make power bank / lights. ZeroHour is one of the newer kids on the block I found a few weeks back. You can even use one of the battery tubes as storage. That is pretty neat. They had a kickstarter going awhile back.


----------



## newbie66 (Oct 1, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> Several manufactures do make power bank / lights. ZeroHour is one of the newer kids on the block I found a few weeks back. You can even use one of the battery tubes as storage. That is pretty neat. They had a kickstarter going awhile back.



I have never heard of this brand before, but it is unique that they make a flashlight/powerbank hybrid. It is a nice feature to have that hopefully other manufacturers will follow, as long as durability is not sacrificed.


----------



## baterija (Oct 5, 2014)

caleb_v said:


> I think as batteries improve and LEDs improve we will see much more refined phone torches that can be used for all activities that require a torch. Maybe a selling point?



Things I don't see use the LED flash as a flashlight doing that a dedicated light can do as well anytime soon:
-Throw . Till someone invents a way to directly shape the beam (and I want flying cars first :devil a reflector or lens takes real estate that doesn't fit the ergonomics of a phone. In theory there could be add on lens... what's the odds the market will support their design and sale?
- Output. Aside from power you need to also look at heat management. You'd need to look not having that heat cook the other electrical components. Not impossible except that it would effect cost and weight. Will the market of people that consider even $20 dollars a lot for a light bear it? Think about the heat of an MT-G2 or multiple emitter lights and what it was take for a phone to even remotely begin to handle it.
- Be as ergonomic for extended use while moving or doing something. Hold your phone as a light and then hold a light... which seems better for even an hour walk in the dark.
- Headlamps... enough said. I'd love to see the first person ballsy enough to wear the headstrap for one though. They'd have to be "straight baller son!!!" 
- Rugged use. Ruggedized phones don't sell all that well as it is. Even they can't compare to a waterproof aluminum tube for durability. Rain, mud, grease, oil, rocks... I'd rather a flashlight suffer the exposure. I doubt I am alone.
- Off the grid / emergency use. Having stored additional power for periods when grid connected recharging isn't available easy with a light. You could charge the phone using a stash of extra batteries but that is less efficient. Having extra lights to supplement in those emergencies still makes sense too. It's sort of wasteful to have extra cellphones for when the lights go out. 

The smart phone is a jack of all trades; I can't see it mastering something that's not even a core function. Mostly I chose to respond becuase of the headphone image that went through my mind. I had to share so hopefully I am not the only one giggling... straight baller son!!!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 5, 2014)

Lumapower has made a power bank adapter for a number of lights for over a year(at least) now...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## snowman3 (Oct 17, 2014)

idleprocess said:


> Every few weeks this topic comes up, and every few weeks it draws the usual series of responses. A phone _is_ EDC for most people, and if it has a useful flashlight function, then that's one more flashlight than most people carry routinely.
> 
> I use the flashlight on my phone often and frankly don't understand all the near-absolute statements on the subject. I work in an office, live in the city, end the day with >50% charge after doing whatever I want to with the phone, and recharge it daily (unlike my EDC flashlight, which gets its cell swapped at random intervals). The floody light itself is adequate for navigating a dark room, close-up task work, etc, and has zero discernible effect on battery life. If I need more lumens or throw, I can use the keychain EDC - which happens far less often.
> 
> The suggestion that I'm chewing up any significant percentage of the phone's battery, risking the safety of my phone, giving up all my personal info to hackers ala unscrupulous smartphone apps, or that its LED isn't up to the job might apply to some people, but not to my situation.



That's where I'm at. iphone is my primary go-to-utility-belt for calculator, flashlight, camera, internet, phone, note taking, weather report, music speaker, stopwatch, etc. If I need (or expect to need) better performance I'll carry a specialty device: video camera, SLR, scientific calc, flashlight, laptop, boombox, etc. But I use the iphone 10x more than those specialty devices. It is a matter of convenience vs risk. The phone gets re-charged every night. The specialty items don't. Went to dinner + theater and left the real flashlight at home. Iphone flashlight handled it perfectly, and then worked again to turn on the lawn sprinklers when I got home, and again to take a quick look a the car tires, and again to let the dog out, and again to grab shoes from back of the closet.

But I did grab a real headlamp + lantern when I went outside to fix a leaky sprinkler!


----------



## Danielsan (Oct 18, 2014)

Im also an Iphone user, recently i bought the 6+ but i dont use the flashlight App at all, i have one of those Thrunite Ti3 AAA lights permanently in my jeans and its alot easier to pull out my iphone and start the app etc.. THe iphone is a bit bulky and its not so comfortable to hold and at least in the past the flashlight app switched itself off after a time which was annoying. I dont feel the Thrunite Ti3 at all in my jeans and i know its always there while the iphone is sometimes in my car or on the table etc.. So those AAA lights are really nice and small and the iphone is a pure flooder, when you drop something at night in a forest or whatever the ipohne is a bit dim


----------



## Warp (Nov 8, 2014)

I use the light on my phone fairly often. I'd use it more if I had a flashlight app with adjustable output (lower/less light). I EDC a 2x123 light plus a 1x123 on my keychain, and I have multiple lights in the house including at least 3 on my nightstand at all times, BUT I am the last one to go to bed, and when I turn the lights off in the other rooms and head to the bedroom/bathroom, what do I always have with me? Cell phone. Even if I just use its camera light, or it's screen-light, to find one of my flashlights...I use it.

And while some people will talk crap about the output of a cell phone camera light as only 100 or maybe closer to 200 lumens and all flood...when I started carrying a light daily the super-bright tactical "blind an attacker with it" light I carried was rated 120 lumens for 20 minutes (Surefire 2x123 with P61 lamp). So having 100+ lumens for whatever-runtime out of a phone is awesome


----------



## highergr0und (Nov 15, 2014)

The problem with relying on one device for multiple uses is when you need multiple things at once....

i used my phone enough as a light to decide to get into carrying a light every day. It's also awkward to hold or set down in a way to utilize the beam.


----------



## blah9 (Nov 16, 2014)

It does seem like it would be super handy to use the light built-in to the phone if necessary. My family has been in a couple stores over the years where the power went out and no one could see much of anything to get out, so it would be great for those situations since most people still don't EDC a regular light. (My parents always carry a keychain light so they were fine).

I have to admit, though, that I haven't used mine as a light very often at all. I guess that's because I almost always have my EDC with me.


----------



## marsos52 (Nov 20, 2014)

I tried the flashlight apps in my Samsung note 2, it works ok for basic lighting. can't replace a real flashlight for me.
One big hassle I found is the steps one must go thru to go to the flashlight. when I need or what light I want to fast. a real flashlight is a click or twist away 
a smart phone is at least two or three steps to get light.


----------



## Warp (Nov 30, 2014)

marsos52 said:


> I tried the flashlight apps in my Samsung note 2, it works ok for basic lighting. can't replace a real flashlight for me.
> One big hassle I found is the steps one must go thru to go to the flashlight. when I need or what light I want to fast. a real flashlight is a click or twist away
> a smart phone is at least two or three steps to get light.



Sounds like you have your phone set up poorly or chose the wrong apps/widgets. I have a flashlight widget on my android, from the homescreen you press it and the light turns on. At absolute most you unlock your phone screen, if you are just taking your phone out for the first time, and then hit the button. Voila. Light.


----------



## riffraff (Nov 30, 2014)

Speaking of flashlight apps:

http://www.gunssavelife.com/?p=14064


----------



## blah9 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm glad that in Android 5.0 they finally added a built-in flashlight app so you don't have to deal with any third-party stuff if you don't want to do so. (I didn't remember anyone mentioning this already but maybe I missed it).


----------



## Warp (Nov 30, 2014)

riffraff said:


> Speaking of flashlight apps:
> 
> http://www.gunssavelife.com/?p=14064



Interesting.

This makes me glad that I sort through potential apps by the permissions they require. Flashlight widget that needs access to my texts, contacts, and my pictures? Nope, don't think so.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 30, 2014)

riffraff said:


> Speaking of flashlight apps:
> 
> http://www.gunssavelife.com/?p=14064


It must be a happy coincidence that the guy in the linked video is in the android app business.



Warp said:


> Interesting.
> 
> This makes me glad that I sort through potential apps by the permissions they require. Flashlight widget that needs access to my texts, contacts, and my pictures? Nope, don't think so.


Always _always *always*_ check on android app permissions regardless of what they do.

The permission set for reputable applications such as TeslaLED is all that a flashlight application needs on Android (camera because the flash is controlled via the camera's exposure meter).

Next version of android looks to render all this moot with a built in flashlight app (and probably a widget too), which suggests the kluge of activating the camera to put a thumb down on the exposure meter to activate the flash(light) will be unnecessary and the LED can simply be switched on directly.


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 2, 2014)

cellphone lights, is it really 100 or 200 lumens? how hot does it get after using 1 to 10 minutes or more? i thought one still needs decent heatsink to put out that much even as led technology has improved alot past years. 

i use old phone with buttons myself, not that familiar with the touchyfeelyrub-ooh-aah-fingering sensory instant pleasure feedback arrangements they call phones thesedays. but all that i have held in my hands havent really been feeling or looking like they would have suffient heatsink around their light emitter. 

about them phones lights, can their output be adjusted? i think i would need more than 3 modes myself (low medium high..or actually dim-low-medium would be fine for phone) what led do those phones use then? can they be upgraded and changed to more neutral tint colored ..or to high cri? that would be awesome. 

if i could get a touchyfeelyscreen phone with adjustable output neutral or high cri tint flashlight built in.. with decent runtime (talkin about like 3 days before needing to recharge even if one would "play" with the phone alot). in size that actually fits in my hand and my pocket, without beeing a size of small flatscreen tv (ca. 2"wide and 5"long). i would actually be tempted to buy one. but one of those is unlikely to come.. so i think i must stick using as long as possible the ancient button phones (phones that are better at being actual phones than something else) and use separate flashlights as my light source.

-idea for phonemakers: qtc pill under a button to turn on the flash(light), adjustable output but only as momentary. (turn the light on by app if you need full power.) 
edit: actually this would be kinda neat feature in flashlight too. one clicky to control the modes and maybe separate soft rubber button for momentary (or in same button) just push harder to get more output.


----------



## Warp (Dec 2, 2014)

NonSenCe said:


> cellphone lights, is it really 100 or 200 lumens?



What cell phones do you have? Do you think they are really 100+ lumens?

I'm pretty confident that mine is. It's far too bright to comfortably navigate my darkened house after-hours unless I partially obstruct the light with my hand. In fact, as I think I already mentioned, I'm pretty sure it is brighter than the "all the light you need" 65 lumens my Surefire G2/6P put out when I first got into flashlights for real. And that was "all you need" for a weapon light or using with a handgun or using to "bind" an attacker in a defensive situation.


----------

